# Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello HF Community,

Now that Summer is behind us and we're enjoying the beautiful Autumn colors, we thought this would be a perfect time to hold a *Halloween Dog** Costume Contest*. We have some amazing prizes we'll be giving away (thanks to some of our wonderful sponsors) so make sure you don't forget to enter the contest. 

Here are the details and rules of the contest:

*The **Fur-Raising Halloween Costume** Contest runs from September 29, 2014 to October 31, 2014.*

There are 8 communities from the Petguide.com family that will be participating in this contest.
 
*Important Dates:
*

September 29 to October 12 (11:59pm EST) - Contest is open for photo submissions.

October 13 (12pm EST) to October 19 (11:59pm EST) - Voting period.

October 20 - Winners will be announced in each of the communities.

October 21 to October 30 (11:59pm EST) - The 1st Prize winner from each of the 8 communities will be further entered in a contest exclusively on Petguide.com where the voting will be open to EVERYONE (since Petguide.com doesn't require membership to vote).

October 31 - the GRAND PRIZE winner will be announced on Petguide.com.

*RULES:*

1. Every user is only allowed to submit ONE photo for the contest. If you submit more than one photo for the contest, we will only consider the FIRST photo you submitted.

2. In order to enter the contest, you must submit a photo of your dog wearing a costume. The photo can be a current one or one that was taken in the past.

3. If you have more than one dog, you are welcome to gather them together in their costume and submit ONE picture of them together.

4. By submitting a photo in this contest, you are agreeing to give PetGuide.com and this forum permission to post the photo you submit (whether you win or not) on our social media accounts and on Petguide.com in conjunction with news about the contest. 

5. Mods and Admins will NOT be editing your posts to submit a different photo for you so please make sure you choose carefully before you submit your ONE and only photo for the contest.

6. The photo MUST contact an image of your dog(s) in a costume. Photos that do not meet this criteria will NOT be considered for voting.

7. All users will have ONE vote when the voting period begins.

8. Winners are determined by the three users who receive the most votes (1st place, 2nd place, and 3rd place).

*PRIZES*:

*Prizes for winners from each community:*

1st Place: 1 Canada Pooch winter jacket (Choice of NORTH POLE PARKA, EVEREST EXPLORER VEST or WINTER WILDERNESS JACKET) starting at $39.99, 1 goDog Black Dragon plush toy ($10-$15), 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser.

2nd place: goDog Black Dragon plush toy ($10-$15), 1 Hear Doggy Martian ($13.99 to $16.99), 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser.

3rd place: 1 PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser, 1 PetGuide.com leash.

*GRAND PRIZE: *

The 1st Place winner from each community will be featured on Petguide.com where anyone can vote for a winner of the Grand Prize. The prize will be a Drinkwell Pagoda Fountain by PetSafe ($99.99)

*Prize details: *

*goDog Dragons:*

Made with bubble plush and lined with Chew Guard Technology, these toys stand up to tough play. Two sizes available: Small toys have squeakers, large toys have grunters. (http://www.godogfun.com/)

Hear Doggy Martian: Hear Doggy Martians give your pet the same sensation and enjoyment of traditional squeaky toys without the irritating noise! Each Hear Doggy! squeaker is out of human hearing range, but still fun for your four-legged friend. (http://www.hear-doggy.com/)

*Petsafe Drinkwell Pagoda Fountain: 
*
The Pagoda porcelain fountain continuously recirculates 70 ounces of fresh, filtered waterThe ceramic design is easy to clean and looks great in your home. The upper and lower dishes provide two drinking areas for pets, and the patented dual free-falling streams aerate the water for freshness, which encourages your pet to drink more. The Pagoda Fountain continuously recirculates and filters your pet's water, keeping it cleaner and fresher than a normal water bowl. (http://store.petsafe.net/drinkwell-pagoda-fountain-2049)

*PetGuide.com poop bag dispenser:*

Poop-bag dispenser equipped with handy flashlight. Adorned with PetGuide.com logo.

*PetGuide.com leash: 
*
Sturdy, high-quality leash, emblazoned with PetGuide.com logo.

We are so excited to see your dogs in their favorite costumes. Have lots of fun with this and looking forward to seeing your amazing photos (as always)!

Yung


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Please submit your ONE photo in this thread.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are my two dogs, Ruby is dressed as a "T-Rex" and Gemma is dressed as a little lobster!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is my submission. The best picture I got was of Aries by herself, but Sonic was also dressed as a toddler, with a shirt that said "My sister is a Havanese."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Making the team! Yes, she did  :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Dexter (Jul 22, 2014)

*Dexter's First Halloween!*

Dexter's fist Halloween right after a first hair cut!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This will be Molly's first Halloween. She doesn't mind being a bumble bee except she hates the antennae!


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

*I'm Bat Boo*

Happy Halloween from Bat Boo!


----------



## VictoriaClark (May 31, 2014)

Sadie's First Halloween dressed as a Mermaid


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

BUMP for voting period...please vote everyone...!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey as butterflys


----------

